# Blue Flame



## btboone (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's some pics of a new Flame pen I did in a blue acrylic.  This one is a roller ball.


----------



## pete00 (Dec 8, 2006)

neat doesnt do it ....so VERY neat !!![][]

hmmm...lava lamp flash back


----------



## btboone (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's another with the cap off.





<br />


----------



## btboone (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's the other side.





<br />


----------



## Skye (Dec 8, 2006)

That's going to make some doorprize for bbsville. []


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />That's going to make some doorprize for bbsville. []


Wish I could get there! That is sweet. Nice work Bruce.


----------



## Penmonkey (Dec 8, 2006)

Wow!  I wish I could do that on my jet.  That is sweet!  I still think you need to make one out of antler.


----------



## drittz (Dec 8, 2006)

fantastic job!! every time i see a new pen posted here i find out how much there is to learn from everyone here.

  jim


----------



## ashaw (Dec 8, 2006)

Bruce
Again great job.  Do me a favor please send up to me so that I can check it out.  I'll send it back promise[}].


----------



## btboone (Dec 8, 2006)

It's in the mail Alan. [)]


----------



## SteveRoberts (Dec 8, 2006)

Gorgeous pen Bruce, I have made many in that material. It is important to keep it out of the sun UV fades it alot.

Steve


----------



## broitblat (Dec 8, 2006)

Oh, Man!  Every time I see your work I feel like I should just give up []


----------



## TBone (Dec 8, 2006)

Very cool Bruce


----------



## JudeA (Dec 8, 2006)

What kit is that???????? I am guessing ya do off center turning to get that shape am I right????
 GREAT job veyr very cool. Like it


----------



## Skye (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JudeA_
> <br />What kit is that???????? I am guessing ya do off center turning to get that shape am I right????
> GREAT job veyr very cool. Like it



Heh, you could say that. He uses a machine about as big as my shed to make it. It's all in the programing.


----------



## btboone (Dec 8, 2006)

[]No kit Jude.  I had to make all that stuff from scratch.  That would indeed be a wompy lathe if it were turned!  It takes machining a solid acrylic bar on a rotary axis computer controlled milling machine.  I designed it in 2D and hand wrote all the 3D code for it.  It took a while to figure it all out.  The metal parts you see are all titanium, which is a really tough metal to work with.  They also started from solid bar stock.  The more difficult parts were to make the clip and have it mount solidly to the body, and to make the body and clip flow as one unit.  It took a lot of handwork to get that all to work out.

I suppose I could sell it as a kit; a big hunk of solid acrylic and a couple bars of titanium. [)]


----------



## chigdon (Dec 8, 2006)

Just bring it tomorrow!  Beautiful as always.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 8, 2006)

I had the honor of holding a Flame FP last month and I was very surprised at how good it felt. Great job as always, Bruce!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 8, 2006)

I Love it!  The shape and the hardware, all are incredible!


----------



## Penmonkey (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />[]No kit Jude.  I had to make all that stuff from scratch.  That would indeed be a wompy lathe if it were turned!  It takes machining a solid acrylic bar on a rotary axis computer controlled milling machine.  I designed it in 2D and hand wrote all the 3D code for it.  It took a while to figure it all out.  The metal parts you see are all titanium, which is a really tough metal to work with.  They also started from solid bar stock.  The more difficult parts were to make the clip and have it mount solidly to the body, and to make the body and clip flow as one unit.  It took a lot of handwork to get that all to work out.
> 
> I suppose I could sell it as a kit; a big hunk of solid acrylic and a couple bars of titanium. [)]




<br />


----------



## gerryr (Dec 8, 2006)

Simply beyond gorgeous.  These are really beyond any words to describe.

BTW, I'll take two kits.[]


----------



## btboone (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks guys.  I am a fan of this acrylic.  It can be buffed to an absolute glass surface.

Gerry, I forgot; the kit also has a small brass bar that gets made into a coupler that glues into the main body and has threads on the inside and outside to hold the clip in place and to screw the front barrel into.  The threads are a little tricky on that part as the internal threads are only about .015" from the outside threads.  That's what makes the kit fun, right? [)]


----------



## Fangar (Dec 9, 2006)

Bruce,

An amazing design.  Also check out the red crimson in that same style blank.  CSUSA sells them I know.  

Thanks for sharing.

Fangar


----------



## btboone (Dec 9, 2006)

Fangar, I looked but saw only 7/8" diameter.  This takes 1" diameter stock to make it, which is pretty rare.  I also go around 6.5" long, so need the full rods.  I'd be happy to try other colors if I can find the stock.


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 9, 2006)

Very original.  Great look!


----------



## bob393 (Dec 9, 2006)

W[]W
Just perfect. 
I'm jealous it's well unique.
Great materials, workmanship, finish. That's a valuable pen!


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 9, 2006)

Great looking pen Bruce. I really like to color and shape.


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 9, 2006)

Awesome pen.Beautiful work;
Wow! sums it up for me.[]


----------



## woodmarc (Dec 9, 2006)

That is simply incredible, gorgeous work.  Definitely first rate. 

Makes want to take out a second mortgage to pick up one of those CNC machines.

Again, great work.


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Dec 9, 2006)

Bruce, my hat's off to you again.  You're creativity is top drawer and your craftsmanship is impeccable. []  Thanks for sharing this work of art with us.


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 9, 2006)

I got to actually see the flame pens today at Bubbasville Atlanta.[]
Bruce...All I can say is they are fantastic! Very well done.


----------



## jtate (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah!  What Ron said!  I got to hold the blue one too and I'm way impressed!


----------



## emackrell (Dec 9, 2006)

Bruce that pen is AMAZING!  If the last one looked like a rocket ship, this one is definitely dolphin-esque, especially with the cap off.  Better keep it away from water so it can't escape![]

Congratulations on a beautiful piece of workmanship.

Just out of curiosity, once you have the computer controlled milling machine programmed once, can you make multiple pens on it, like a batch or production run, or do you have to reprogram it for each one?  Trying to envision how the process works.

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## btboone (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks guys.  Eileen, once the program is finally worked out, making other pens should be much easier.  Things happen like tools get dull or zero points shift because fixtures move or tool crashes happen, so those things need to be compensated for.  The problem is that I make them one at a time and have to do a lot of learning curve all over again on each one.  If I were to make big batches of them, the learning curve would get dialed in, but it just takes a lot of time and effort.  Those are usually in short supply in the runup to Christmas.


----------



## rtgleck (Dec 11, 2006)

Bruce, you work continues to amaze me, Amazing job.   Very nice work


----------

